# Braxton Hicks/Diarrhea/Nausea



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Emily Caitlin,

I have tried to do a search on this, but couldn't find anything that was exactly the same.

Since Monday I think I have been having fairly regular Braxton Hicks - I am 25 weeks pregnant.  I have been trying not to worry although they seemed fairly regular (I am not 100% sure that's what they are, but my tummy goes very hard and last night it happened at least 3 times in the space of 40 minutes.)

Last night at 2am I had diarrhea and today I feel nauseus, generally unwell and my tummy is still going hard although I haven't timed that since I am in and out of meetings at work.

Not sure if I should get checked out?  I'm between two GP practices at the moment and have my Booking In appointment tomorrow morning with the new GP.

Any advice greatly received.  I feel very emotional and keep going off the the loo to cry, but also feel silly to go to hospital or even call the GP in case I'm not having BH at all!!  

Thank you
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry about bh, your uterus can have them from 12 weeks, but it varies when people feel them. If you are managing to eat and drink ok, and are feeling some movements, I would just see how things go over the next couple of days, if not, give the hospital a ring, they wont mind, and you may just need testing for dehydration,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah thank you EmilyCaitlin    

Got myself into a state by lunchtime (just after I messaged you) and manager told me to see if I could bering my GP appt forward to today, which i did and he reassured me that it was probably just something I'd eaten and every thing was fine with the baby.

Thanks again, really appreciate you replying 
GIA Tooxxx


----------

